# zoom in on picture then save



## rbsmommie (May 25, 2009)

How do I zoom in on an image and then save the zoomed in picture?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

If it is a picture you have on your PC you just use some picture editor to view the image, get it to whatever zoom level you want, crop if needed, and then save the results.

What you want to know is what picture editor to use.
If you want to try something free just try either Picasa or IrfanView.

In each of those great FREE programs, there are many options and capabilities. Don't throw either one away, simply because your initial trial of it might be less than perfect. Both require a bit of exploratory testing, and it will be worth it.


----------

